# New Site Bug/Suggestion Guidelines (Important)



## ScottW (Jul 17, 2006)

Because of a offline issues, I am releasing SiteCode 2.0 with a number of known issues, but I want to get the new site live and I will fix the issues as quickly as possible and faster for major bugs or issues.

Two SUB-FORUMS of this forum have been created called Bug Report and Suggestions. Use these forums for reporting bugs and making suggestions. *Please read respective HOWTO for each forum before posting new bugs.*

Thanks!


----------

